# All Slavic: bride - bridegroom



## Encolpius

*Czech*: nevěsta (bride) - ženich (bridegroom)

*Slovak*: nevesta - ženích


----------



## marco_2

Polish:  *panna młoda  *(bride),  *pan młody  *(bridegroom)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian: *nevesta* (bride), *ženin* (groom)


----------



## Awwal12

*Russian*:
невеста (nev*e*sta) - bride, жених (zhen*i*kh) - bridegroom


----------



## itreius

Croatian: *nevjesta*, *mlada* (bride), *mladoženja* (groom)


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: *булка*, *невеста* (bride), *младоженец*, *жених* (groom).


----------



## Majalj

Bosnian: 
bride: mlada, nevjesta
bridegroom: mladoženja, ženik


----------



## Adnyre

*Ukrainian:* молодий (molodyy, "bridegroom") - молода (moloda, "bride").

Also наречений (narechenyy, "fiancé") - наречена (narechena, "fiancée").


----------



## marco_2

Adnyre said:


> *Ukrainian:* молодий (molodyy, "bridegroom") - молода (moloda, "bride").
> 
> Also наречений (narechenyy, "fiancé") - наречена (narechena, "fiancée").


 
In Polish we also say "narzeczony" for a fiancé and "narzeczona" for a fiancée.


----------



## Maja

Serbian: 
bride - mlada/млада; groom - mladoženja/младожења
 fiancée - verenica / вереница; fiancé - verenik / вереник.


----------



## cafe_con_leche

Orlin said:


> Bulgarian: *булка*, *невеста* (bride), *младоженец*, *жених* (groom).


I would only add that *невеста* and *жени*х are a bit outdated and one comes across them predominantly in folklore and older texts.


----------



## DarkChild

Orlin said:


> Bulgarian: *булка*, *невеста* (bride), *младоженец*, *жених* (groom).


Младоженка is also possible for bride.


----------



## werrr

*Czech* (male only, male + generic, female only, adjectival)

*suitor/wooer:* nápadník, nápadnice
*fiancé(e):* snoubenec, snoubenka
*groom-to-be/bride-to-be:* nastávající
*groom/bride:* ženich, nevěsta
*newlywed:* novomanžel, novomanželka
*husband/wife:* manžel, manželka, muž, žena


----------

